# Manchester City - Chelsea. 16 Agosto 2015, ore 17. Tv Fox Sports



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2015)

Siamo già alla seconda di premier League, e ci sarà già un top match di alta classifica. Si tratta della sfida tra il Manchester City e Chelsea. La squadra di Pellegrini è già in "quarta", hanno vinto la prima per 0-3 contro il Wba, grazie ad una ottima prestazione anche di Yaya Toure (in dubbio però per domani).

Il Chelsea è partita male, solo un pareggio contro lo Swansea e una settimana sotto le polemiche per lo staff medico. Il City potrebbe portarsi già a +5 alla seconda.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire la partita su Fox Sports in diretta dalle 17.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## O Animal (15 Agosto 2015)

Sogno un 8 a 0 con relativo esonero...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Finirà in pareggio , col City che farà un assedio, ma il deretano di Mourinho salverà il Chelsea


----------



## pennyhill (16 Agosto 2015)

*Manchester City*: Hart; Sagna, Kompany, Mangala, Kolarov; Yaya Toure, Fernandinho; Navas, Silva, Sterling, Aguero

_A disposizione_: Caballero, Demichelis, Zabaleta, Clichy, Nasri, Iheanacho, Bony


*Chelsea*: Begovic; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, Azpilicueta; Ramires, Matic; Willian, Fabregas, Hazard; Diego Costa

_A disposizione_: Blackman, Zouma, Mikel, Loftus-Cheek, Cuadrado, Falcao, Remy.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Manchester City*: Hart; Sagna, Kompany, Mangala, Kolarov; Yaya Toure, Fernandinho; Navas, Silva, Sterling, Aguero
> 
> _A disposizione_: Caballero, Demichelis, Zabaleta, Clichy, Nasri, Iheanacho, Bony
> 
> ...



Il Chelsea Begovic a parte (che non è neanche titolare) ha gli stessi 11 dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Previsione di match? Il City farà la partita tutti e 90 minuti ma Mou riuscirà a spuntarla con un pareggio se non con una vittoria


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Un minutino e dovremmo esserci...


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

Sagna...


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Spero il Chelsea distrugga quell'accozzaglia di figurine


----------



## Kaw (16 Agosto 2015)

Solo il portiere sta tenendo a galla il Chelsea...


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2015)

Grande gol di Aguero

1-0 City


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Là davanti è il più forte del mondo.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Là davanti è il più forte del mondo.



Finché esiste Ibrahimovic ho dei dubbi... Però è senza dubbio sprecato al City. 

Comunque il Chelsea è vergognoso. Difesa, difesa, difesa, difesa. Mah.


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Finché esiste Ibrahimovic ho dei dubbi... Però è senza dubbio sprecato al City.
> 
> Comunque il Chelsea è vergognoso. Difesa, difesa, difesa, difesa. Mah.



Io non ho dubbi.. ibra gioca in un campionato di terza categoria mentre questo distrugge la Premier da anni...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Spero il Chelsea distrugga quell'accozzaglia di figurine


Mi devi spiegare perché figurine. Per me una squadra di figurine è una squadra fatta di campioni o presunti tali che non sa stare in campo, invece il City un senso tattico ce l'ha e poi queste figurine quali sarebbero? Navas, Fernandinho?


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io non ho dubbi.. ibra gioca in un campionato di terza categoria mentre questo distrugge la Premier da anni...



Ah beh questo assolutamente. Aguero alla fine è una seconda punta con i movimenti alla Messi quando faceva il catalizzatore dell'attacco. Essendo così devastante da solo credo debba rimanere l'unica ''punta'' titolare. Comunque in Nazionale sfigura spesso e non capisco perché. Resta il fatto che dovrebbe decidersi ad andarsene da questa squadretta.

Spero City e Chelsea sprofondino. Ma veramente. Inguardabili. Mi piacerebbe moltissimo rivedere una Premier contesa tra United, Arsenal e Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi devi spiegare perché figurine. Per me una squadra di figurine è una squadra fatta di campioni o presunti tali che non sa stare in campo, invece il City un senso tattico ce l'ha e poi queste figurine quali sarebbero? Navas, Fernandinho?



Si è visto negli ultimi anni di CL quanto il City abbia un senso tattico. Figurine sono i pezzi pregiati presi da altre squadre per pura moda o per sfizio, che sono poi mutati in figurine in un City senza la minima idea e originalità tattica, li hai dimenticati?: Dzeko, Jovetic, Navas, Nasri, Sterling ecc. Vedere Silva, Aguero e Touré sprecati qui è un vero peccato. I primi due sarebbero perfetti in una delle due Big di Spagna. Finché rimarranno in quest'accozzaglia deforme, a maggior ragione con quell'allenatore mediocre, saranno destinati a vincere poco e nulla. Spero De Bruyne non commetta quest'errore. 

Tra l'altro non c'è proprio idea tattica. Sono andati a prendere l'ennesimo esterno sopravvalutato invece di intervenire dove davvero necessario e cioè in centrocampisti centrali e nuovi terzini.


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah beh questo assolutamente. Aguero alla fine è una seconda punta con i movimenti alla Messi quando faceva il catalizzatore dell'attacco. Essendo così devastante da solo credo debba rimanere l'unica ''punta'' titolare. Comunque in Nazionale sfigura spesso e non capisco perché. Resta il fatto che dovrebbe decidersi ad andarsene da questa squadretta.
> 
> Spero City e Chelsea sprofondino. Ma veramente. Inguardabili. Mi piacerebbe moltissimo rivedere una Premier contesa tra United, Arsenal e Liverpool.



In nazionale sfigura perché il catalizzatore è Messi che a sua volta sfigura... È un problema della sovrabbondanza Argentina..

Venendo al City da quando Aguero è sbarcato in Inghilterra ha vinto più Premier lui che Manchester United, Arsenal e Liverpool messe assieme... Il problema semmai è in Europa ma questo negli ultimi anni è stato un problema di tutte le squadre inglesi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Si è visto negli ultimi anni di CL quanto il City abbia un senso tattico. Figurine sono i pezzi pregiati presi da altre squadre per pura moda o per sfizio, che sono poi mutati in figurine in un City senza la minima idea e originalità tattica, li hai dimenticati?: Dzeko, Jovetic, Navas, Nasri, Sterling ecc. Vedere Silva, Aguero e Touré sprecati qui è un vero peccato. I primi due sarebbero perfetti in una delle due Big di Spagna. Finché rimarranno in quest'accozzaglia deforme, a maggior ragione con quell'allenatore mediocre, saranno destinati a vincere poco e nulla. Spero De Bruyne non commetta quest'errore.
> 
> Tra l'altro non c'è proprio idea tattica. Sono andati a prendere l'ennesimo esterno sopravvalutato invece di intervenire dove davvero necessario e cioè in centrocampisti centrali e nuovi terzini.


Se questa squadra non rende è colpa dell'allenatore, ovunque funziona così, invece al City no, loro hanno i soldi e quindi sono un'accozzaglia di figurine, come il PSG d'altronde. Loro non potranno mai fare qualcosa di buono perché hanno i soldi e sono brutti e cattivi, è vero?


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Cambiata l'inerzia della partita...


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se questa squadra non rende è colpa dell'allenatore, ovunque funziona così, invece al City no, loro hanno i soldi e quindi sono un'accozzaglia di figurine, come il PSG d'altronde. Loro non potranno mai fare qualcosa di buono perché hanno i soldi e sono brutti e cattivi, è vero?



Anche United, Real, Barcellona, ecc hanno i soldi. Però non mi pare siano brutti e cattivi. Oltre all'allenatore tieni conto che in campo ci vanno i giocatori. Suvvia. Ne riparliamo quando vincono una CL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Anche *United*, Real, Barcellona, ecc hanno i soldi. Però non mi pare siano brutti e cattivi. Oltre all'allenatore tieni conto che in campo ci vanno i giocatori. Suvvia. Ne riparliamo quando vincono una CL.


L'hai detto, eppure lo United non sta combinando molto di più del City, però quelli del City sono figurine, quelli dello United no. I problemi sono tecnici, non morali.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'hai detto, eppure lo United non sta combinando molto di più del City, però quelli del City sono figurine, quelli dello United no. I problemi sono tecnici, non morali.



Lo United deve ricostruire e sta spendendo dove ne ha bisogno. Non ha preso nessuna figurina come Sterling ma giocatori funzionali al progetto. E anche con una squadra disastrata e un modulo confusionario è stato capace di rifilare quattro bombe al City.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo United deve ricostruire e sta spendendo dove ne ha bisogno. Non ha preso nessuna figurina come Sterling ma giocatori funzionali al progetto. E anche con una squadra disastrata e un modulo confusionario è stato capace di rifilare quattro bombe al City.


Sterling può essere funzionale al progetto, come esterno, dato che nell'11 titolare ne manca uno avendo soltanto Silva. De Bruyne? Ancora più funzionale, trequartista dietro Aguero e in mediana hanno Fernandinho e Touré, esattamente nel loro ruolo, quindi qual è il problema? Pellegrini, non che siano "figurine".


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2015)

2-0 Kompany


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2015)

3-0!

Super City. Chelsea scandaloso


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Che missile Fernandinho..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2015)

3-0
Ma Mourinho seriamente ha rinnovato con il Chelsea? Penso sia decisamente al capolinea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

The Special...


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sterling può essere funzionale al progetto, come esterno, dato che nell'11 titolare ne manca uno avendo soltanto Silva. De Bruyne? Ancora più funzionale, trequartista dietro Aguero e in mediana hanno Fernandinho e Touré, esattamente nel loro ruolo, quindi qual è il problema? Pellegrini, non che siano "figurine".



Ma se ci sono già Nasri e Navas... Tra l'altro mi citi De Bruyne quando per caratteristiche tecniche dovrebbe fare ciò che in realtà fa già David Silva. Regia avanzata, impostazione del gioco, ultimo passaggio, inserimento... Casomai è David Silva che dovrebbe fare il trequartista, ciò che è davvero. Poi mi citi Fernandinho che in una squadra che vuole vincere è improponibile. A maggior ragione se a fare da interditore-doppia fase c'è già Touré. Le fasce hanno un Kolarov sottotono, un Clichy involuto, un Zabaleta in fase calante, un Sagna a fine carriera... Come riserva a centrocampo c'è Fernando. Al centro c'è il solo Kompany di valido. Mangala è un flop da 40M (altra figurina), Demichelis è a fine carriera. Insomma, nei veri ruoli in cui dovrebbero intervenire NON intervengono, pensando solo al colpo mediatico. Ecco perché da figurine non vinceranno mai niente in Europa. In un certo senso, nella loro accozzaglia, ha più senso ciò che sta facendo il PSG a livello tattico che non loro. Ecco, lì Blanc potrebbe essere il vero limite, seppur la penso sempre differentemente. Ma al City no. E' proprio un'accozzaglia tanto quanto Pellegrini è un incompetente. Non si interviene dove si dovrebbe.


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Eva Carneiro sarà in lacrime...

[video]https://vine.co/v/OBOAQlKFu56[/video]


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Per piacere basta post uno ad uno. Tra l'altro siete in OT


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> [video]https://vine.co/v/OBOAQlKFu56[/video]



Credo d'amare questa donna


----------



## Snake (16 Agosto 2015)

Mourinho è più finito del Capello post Juve


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo questo sarà un lungo anno per Mou, alla seconda giornata è ancora presto per dirlo ma non credo che con questo City, il Chelsea possa ripetere il successo dello scorso anno. Però ha ancora 15 giorni di mercato per rimediare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma se ci sono già Nasri e Navas... Tra l'altro mi citi De Bruyne quando per caratteristiche tecniche dovrebbe fare ciò che in realtà fa già David Silva. Regia avanzata, impostazione del gioco, ultimo passaggio, inserimento... Casomai è David Silva che dovrebbe fare il trequartista, ciò che è davvero. Poi mi citi Fernandinho che in una squadra che vuole vincere è improponibile. A maggior ragione se a fare da interditore-doppia fase c'è già Touré. Le fasce hanno un Kolarov sottotono, un Clichy involuto, un Zabaleta in fase calante, un Sagna a fine carriera... Come riserva a centrocampo c'è Fernando. Al centro c'è il solo Kompany di valido. Mangala è un flop da 40M (altra figurina), Demichelis è a fine carriera. Insomma, nei veri ruoli in cui dovrebbero intervenire NON intervengono, pensando solo al colpo mediatico. Ecco perché da figurine non vinceranno mai niente in Europa. In un certo senso, nella loro accozzaglia, ha più senso ciò che sta facendo il PSG a livello tattico che non loro. Ecco, lì Blanc potrebbe essere il vero limite, seppur la penso sempre differentemente. Ma al City no. E' proprio un'accozzaglia tanto quanto Pellegrini è un incompetente. Non si interviene dove si dovrebbe.


Ci sono Nasri e Navas, due mezzi giocatori, massimo due buone riserve. Il fatto che di regia avanzata, poi, se ne occupi già Silva non vuol dire che non se ne possa occupare anche De Bruyne o vorresti farmi credere che per questa ragione il belga e lo spagnolo non potranno mai giocare insieme? Sulla difesa non ti ho dato torto, dovrebbero intervenire ma ogni squadra in Europa ha lacune che dovrebbe colmare eppure solo del City dici che sono un'accozzaglia di figurine, allora se il non colmare le lacune ti fa essere automaticamente un collezionista di figurine pure l'Arsenal è un'accozzaglia di figurine dato che ha una difesa non meno scandalosa e non fa niente per rimediare.

Ps: sul PSG davvero non ci può essere discussione perché loro hanno ancora più senso del City e ancora più del City il problema è l'allenatore, là esiste un progetto che tu non riconoscerai mai per pregiudizio.


----------



## danyrossonera (16 Agosto 2015)

Mai un gioco con mourinho solo forza e palle alte e sarebbe il migliore allenatore del mondo ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Mai un gioco con mourinho solo forza e palle alte e sarebbe il migliore allenatore del mondo ?


La sua è una filosofia che si può condividere o meno, lui è un catenacciaro, io per primo non apprezzo il suo gioco ma non si può dire che non sia un vincente. Il suo catenaccio ha portato risultati e anche tanti.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci sono Nasri e Navas, due mezzi giocatori, massimo due buone riserve. Il fatto che di regia avanzata, poi, se ne occupi già Silva non vuol dire che non se ne possa occupare anche De Bruyne o vorresti farmi credere che per questa ragione il belga e lo spagnolo non potranno mai giocare insieme? Sulla difesa non ti ho dato torto, dovrebbero intervenire ma ogni squadra in Europa ha lacune che dovrebbe colmare eppure solo del City dici che sono un'accozzaglia di figurine, allora se il non colmare le lacune ti fa essere automaticamente un collezionista di figurine pure l'Arsenal è un'accozzaglia di figurine dato che ha una difesa non meno scandalosa e non fa niente per rimediare.
> 
> Ps: sul PSG davvero non ci può essere discussione perché loro hanno ancora più senso del City e ancora più del City il problema è l'allenatore, là esiste un progetto che tu non riconoscerai mai per pregiudizio.



Nasri è diventato un mezzo giocatore quando è passato al City, guarda caso. Potrebbero non giocare assieme viste le caratteristiche molto simili e non complementari. In ogni caso vedremmo lo stesso De Bruyne visto al Chelsea: confuso e poco incisivo. Dici che ogni squadra di Europa ha lacune, ma almeno quando non le colma non va a strapagare doppioni che a nulla gli servono in rosa. Con l'Arsenal hai fatto un esempio non calzante perché non può essere un'accozzaglia di figurine. L'Arsenal non va in giro a prendere i pezzi migliori dalle altre squadre. I giocatori forti se li crea. E spende solo nei reparti necessari. Anche quest'anno vedremo se alla fine arriverà il difensore o l'attaccante. 

PS. Credo invece sia il tuo amore platonico per i parigini a non farti intravedere la minima lacuna nel loro quadro picassiano. Un quadro che finora ha prodotto solo uscite dall'Europa, spese illogiche ed equivoci tattici.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La sua è una filosofia che si può condividere o meno, lui è un catenacciaro, io per primo non apprezzo il suo gioco ma non si può dire che non sia un vincente. Il suo catenaccio ha portato risultati e anche tanti.



Già. Più che altro credo i successi di Mourinho derivino dall'agonismo della tattica messa in campo più che dal solo difendersi. Prepara i calciatori alla guerra, non a delle partite. Ma è tempo si evolva perché questo metodo non funziona più.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> @Renegade @Splendidi Incisivi
> 
> Per piacere basta post uno ad uno. Tra l'altro siete in OT



Sorry, letto ora


----------



## Mou (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma se ci sono già Nasri e Navas... Tra l'altro mi citi De Bruyne quando per caratteristiche tecniche dovrebbe fare ciò che in realtà fa già David Silva. Regia avanzata, impostazione del gioco, ultimo passaggio, inserimento... Casomai è David Silva che dovrebbe fare il trequartista, ciò che è davvero. Poi mi citi Fernandinho che in una squadra che vuole vincere è improponibile. A maggior ragione se a fare da interditore-doppia fase c'è già Touré. Le fasce hanno un Kolarov sottotono, un Clichy involuto, un Zabaleta in fase calante, un Sagna a fine carriera... Come riserva a centrocampo c'è Fernando. Al centro c'è il solo Kompany di valido. Mangala è un flop da 40M (altra figurina), Demichelis è a fine carriera. Insomma, nei veri ruoli in cui dovrebbero intervenire NON intervengono, pensando solo al colpo mediatico. Ecco perché da figurine non vinceranno mai niente in Europa. In un certo senso, nella loro accozzaglia, ha più senso ciò che sta facendo il PSG a livello tattico che non loro. Ecco, lì Blanc potrebbe essere il vero limite, seppur la penso sempre differentemente. Ma al City no. E' proprio un'accozzaglia tanto quanto Pellegrini è un incompetente. Non si interviene dove si dovrebbe.



Il Chelsea stasera è stato demolito, onore al City e basta, dai. Neanche a me piacciono le figurine da collezione, ma qualche merito ai Citizens bisogna darlo.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Chelsea ASFALTATO sotto il piano dell'intensità e dell'ordine tattico da un City in gran spolvero, che se continua così quest'anno potrà far molto meglio anche in Europa. Bravo Pellegrini!


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea stasera è stato demolito, onore al City e basta, dai. Neanche a me piacciono le figurine da collezione, ma qualche merito ai Citizens bisogna darlo.



Sulla partita sì. Mi pare ovvio. Parlavamo del progetto in generale. Comunque va anche detto che il Chelsea si è involuto parecchio e ormai conoscono tutti la sua tattica. Quel tipo di catenaccio non è più utile ormai. O si rinnovano o non vincono quest'anno.


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2015)

City superiore in tutto. Tatticamente, agonisticamente, come qualità di gioco. Non stravedo per i Citizens ma godo.


----------



## Tobi (16 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Chelsea ASFALTATO sotto il piano dell'intensità e dell'ordine tattico da un City in gran spolvero, che se continua così quest'anno potrà far molto meglio anche in Europa. Bravo Pellegrini!



nah sono lontani ancora da poter competere in Europa.

hanno diverse lacune: gli mancano 2 terzini titolari come si deve, 1 centrale forte da mettere vicino a Kompany, un regista ed un attaccante vero.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> nah sono lontani ancora da poter competere in Europa.
> 
> hanno diverse lacune: gli mancano 2 terzini titolari come si deve, 1 centrale forte da mettere vicino a Kompany, un regista ed un attaccante vero.



Sìsì, sicuramente, però a questa squadra secondo me mancavano poche cose: equilibrio e ordine, e Pellegrini mi pare che stia lavorando bene per sopperire a queste mancanze. Ovviamente però manca molto per arrivare ai livelli di Barcellona, Real, Bayern, ecc.

Comunque mi pare che abbiano preso già Otamendi e dovrebbe arrivare quanto prima anche De Bruyne, relegando definitivamente Aguero al ruolo di prima punta.


----------



## Mou (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sulla partita sì. Mi pare ovvio. Parlavamo del progetto in generale. Comunque va anche detto che il Chelsea si è involuto parecchio e ormai conoscono tutti la sua tattica. Quel tipo di catenaccio non è più utile ormai. O si rinnovano o non vincono quest'anno.



Vero, Mourinho continua a propinare un gioco che ormai conoscono anche i sassi.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Agosto 2015)




----------



## 666psycho (16 Agosto 2015)

godo.. vedere lo special strunz perdere non ha prezzo! spero che per lui sia un anno fallimentare!


----------



## mèuris (16 Agosto 2015)

Partita stradominata dal City. Il primo tempo poteva tranquillamente finire 3-0 senza che ci potessero essere discussioni. L'unica cosa che non mi è piaciuta è stata l'inaccortezza tattica, sull'1-0, nel secondo tempo. Chiaramente è presto per dare giudizi e fare previsioni troppo precise, ma credo che questo possa essere l'anno buono,per il City, per arrivare fino in fondo in Champions. Trovo anche io,come [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION],che non siano un ammasso di figurine. Forse manca loro un centrale, ma,prendessero Otamendi, darebbero una bella sistemata alla difesa,per come la vedo io. A centrocampo hanno Yaya e Fernandinho, che è utilissimo per recuperare palloni e fare filtro (in più ha anche discreti piedi) e davanti hanno tanti giocatori forti, tra cui Aguero, che io metto dietro forse solo a Messi,Cristiano e Neymar. Il Chelsea è in chiara difficoltà a livello fisico, ma ci sta,dato che siamo all'inizio...penso che dirà tranquillamente la sua per il titolo, lottandolo proprio con gli avversari odierni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Ma come mi dispiace per Mourinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nasri è diventato un mezzo giocatore quando è passato al City, guarda caso. Potrebbero non giocare assieme viste le caratteristiche molto simili e non complementari. In ogni caso vedremmo lo stesso De Bruyne visto al Chelsea: confuso e poco incisivo. Dici che ogni squadra di Europa ha lacune, ma almeno quando non le colma non va a strapagare doppioni che a nulla gli servono in rosa. Con l'Arsenal hai fatto un esempio non calzante perché non può essere un'accozzaglia di figurine. L'Arsenal non va in giro a prendere i pezzi migliori dalle altre squadre. I giocatori forti se li crea. E spende solo nei reparti necessari. Anche quest'anno vedremo se alla fine arriverà il difensore o l'attaccante.
> 
> PS. Credo invece sia il tuo amore platonico per i parigini a non farti intravedere la minima lacuna nel loro quadro picassiano. Un quadro che finora ha prodotto solo uscite dall'Europa, spese illogiche ed equivoci tattici.


Vabbè, basta OT.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Dico la mia , se il City avrà fortuna nei sorteggi al livello della Juve dello scorso anno, vinceranno la champions ,che ne pensi [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dico la mia , se il City avrà fortuna nei sorteggi al livello della Juve dello scorso anno, vinceranno la champions ,che ne pensi [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Le loro possibilità di vincere la Champions per questa stagione sono pari allo 0%, per una sola ragione che ha un nome ed un cognome: Manuel Pellegrini. Dubito fortemente della loro riuscita anche per il campionato, chi vedo bene in Premier è il Manchester United, specialmente se si confermerà il calo dello specialone.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le loro possibilità di vincere la Champions per questa stagione sono pari allo 0%, per una sola ragione che ha un nome ed un cognome: Manuel Pellegrini. Dubito fortemente della loro riuscita anche per il campionato, chi vedo bene in Premier è il Manchester United, specialmente se si confermerà il calo dello specialone.


Nah , per la premier sono i favoriti, Pellegrini, seppur non sia una cima come allenatore, non è nemmeno un idiota , ed in più non è che Van Gaal , mondiale a parte , da dopo il suo esonero col Bayern abbia fatto chissà cosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Nah , per la premier sono i favoriti, Pellegrini, seppur non sia una cima come allenatore, non è nemmeno un idiota , ed in più non è che Van Gaal , mondiale a parte , da dopo il suo esonero col Bayern abbia fatto chissà cosa


Ma non è tanto per il nome di Van Gaal, è che lo United quest'anno sembra esserci, poi figuriamoci, il City ci sarà fino in fondo, soltanto due anni fa ci è già riuscito, Pellegrini, nell'impresa di vincere la Premier.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non è tanto per il nome di Van Gaal, è che lo United quest'anno sembra esserci, poi figuriamoci, il City ci sarà fino in fondo, soltanto due anni fa ci è già riuscito, Pellegrini, nell'impresa di vincere la Premier.



Meh , ho visto le prime due partite, vinte grazie ad un autogol e ad una magia, se non cambiamo passo, per me il City è nettamente favorito come ho detto, prrò se dovessero ingranare , ci aspetta un bellissimo duello


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Agosto 2015)

Come ho già detto qualche giorno fa la carriera da allenatore di Mourinho sta per finire


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto qualche giorno fa la carriera da allenatore di Mourinho sta per finire



Ora , grazie al Milan World power , Mourinho farà il Triplete  
Scherzo eh


----------

